# Going to GI doctor on Monday



## F8hopelove (Feb 22, 2014)

Not sure what I'll say but after having two back to back stomach bugs a couple months ago and going to the er twice for pain and blood work coming up fine I was given a casual diagnosis of ibs and a script for Bentyl which I have yet to fill. I don't really have diarrhea or bad cramping but I used to go once a day and now it's about 4-5 times a day of varying consistencies with intermittent diarrhea episodes. Only a mild sense of urgency but I feel bloated after eating and it's the worst before bed I feel like I never fully complete a bm as well. I suppose since I'm 29 they won't do extensive testing but I would definitely like answers and a firm diagnosis. I do have anxiety and ibs runs in my family.


----------



## F8hopelove (Feb 22, 2014)

So as it turns out I ran out of my multivitamin a couple days ago and started having very pale skin toned bms. I suppose if it's a gallbladder issue that would explain the pain. For three months I had random bouts of gripping pain under my ribs. But when I went to the er a couple months ago they palpitated my gallbladder and said it was ok. It will be good to get answers.


----------



## F8hopelove (Feb 22, 2014)

The appt went well and I have a colonoscopy scheduled for 4/2. Also had bloodwork done to rule out celiac and check everything.


----------



## F8hopelove (Feb 22, 2014)

I forgot to add that she said upper and lower scopes so that will include endoscopy as well. I mentioned I've had a hemorrhoid for 6 months that I can feel retracting in and out of the rectal area at various times throughout the day which is very uncomfortable. She said it could be a polyp near the rectal area. She also said she would be sedating me more than the typical patient as I have a history of adhesions from 3 csections and bladder repair. The original test was set for the day after my bday. Haha not great bday gift prepping for invasive procedures  so changed to a better day. Since I have anxiety I told myself I would allow myself to obsess about it today and overthink things today but tomorrow I'll put the worries over to God and move on.


----------



## Lucid One (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow, I hope you get some firm answers. What do you mean at 29 you don't think they'll do extensive testing? They should do whatever tests are neccesary regardless. 29 is hardly old!


----------



## F8hopelove (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, thanks  I meant because I don't have severe symptoms and normal bloodwork, as well as being only 29 the gi dr might not do a colonoscopy but she ended up ordering one after all as well as an endoscopy.


----------



## Lucid One (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh, lol. Good luck with your tests. I had to have a colonoscopy & one thing I can tell you when you have to do the kit the day/night before is, make sure you have some Vaseline or some kind of strong barrier cream because it can be very, very hard on your poor bum.


----------



## F8hopelove (Feb 22, 2014)

I has my scopes yesterday and I have the diagnosis of GERD and duodenitis and internal hemorrhoids. No ibs after all.


----------

